# routing into corners



## massey148 (Feb 24, 2010)

hi, I am currently changing single to double glazing on hardwood windows. Can anyone sugest a make or model of router that allows me to rebate the inside of a window frame?Need to cut as tight into inside corner as possible but edge of my plunge router stops 2 inches out.Any sugestions?


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

A small laminate trimmer with an offset base should get you fairly close.
What is the base running into that stops it from going into the corner?

Tim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi shane

The only router I know about with a true off base is the Bosch Colt,it will get right into the corners.

Amazon.com: BOSCH PR004 Offset Base With Roller Guide for the BOSCH Colt PR20EVSK & PR20EVSNK Palm Routers: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Bosch PR20EVSNK Colt Installers Kit 5.7 Amp 1-Horsepower Fixed Base Variable Speed Router with 4 Assorted Bases and Edge Guide: Home Improvement


========



massey148 said:


> hi, I am currently changing single to double glazing on hardwood windows. Can anyone sugest a make or model of router that allows me to rebate the inside of a window frame?Need to cut as tight into inside corner as possible but edge of my plunge router stops 2 inches out.Any sugestions?


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi shane
> 
> The only router I know about with a true off base is the Bosch Colt,it will get right into the corners.
> 
> ...


Bob,
There are others out there. They are usually classified as laminate trimmers rather than routers but they will do the job. I had a Makita years ago that would cut to within 1/2" of a corner. It was one of the handiest tools I had on my truck when doing trim work. Unfortunately it fell victim to a break in of my truck along with about $5000.00 in other equipment:sad: that I got about .50 on the dollar from my former insurance company for.

Tim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

I have many trim routers like the one below but I have not seen one that could get in the corners like the Colt, almost all come with a attachment ..but most can't get in tight.
I should say I have cut off the base on one but the motor holds them back..from the corner or the wall. 

Amazon.com: Makita 3707FC Fixed Base Laminate Trimmer with LED Light: Home Improvement

======


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Bob,
The one I had had the arbor offset from the motor and it was gear driven. 
Hardly a week goes by that I don't wish I still had that little guy.

Tim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

Thanks
I would love to see that one ,do you have a link to it 

=====



tdublyou said:


> Bob,
> The one I had had the arbor offset from the motor and it was gear driven.
> Hardly a week goes by that I don't wish I still had that little guy.
> 
> Tim


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> Thanks
> I would love to see that one ,do you have a link to it
> ...


Bob,
No I don't but I might have a line on one. Called my brother up in Stevens Point because I thought he had one as well and he thinks he does. If he finds it he's sending it down to me. If it shows up I'll post a picture.
Here's hoping!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

did a bit of digging

BettyMills: Laminate Trimmers - Makita 458-3700B

source=froogle2&utm_source=froogle2&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=parts&utm_keyword=MAK458-3700B&utm_content=Facility

Makita 3708FC - Tilt Base Laminate Trimmer with L.E.D. Light - Chapman Electric Supply, Inc.

====


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Similar but I think my base had more of an offset. It's hard to see from those pictures.
My brother just called and he found it.
I should have it within a week. Will post photo when I get it in my hands.

Tim


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Is this the one you are thinking of?

Thats the Makita 3705, uses a belt drive to offset the drive arbor. Found it at ereplacement parts. Didn't look for one for sale.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Is this the one you are thinking of?
> 
> Thats the Makita 3705, uses a belt drive to offset the drive arbor. Found it at ereplacement parts. Didn't look for one for sale.


That's it exactly!
Great little unit. Sadly I don't think it's still in production. The only complaint I had with it was the height/depth adjustment was a little crude. I generally left it set up with a 1/4" round over and never moved it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like it's setup like the Colt, but only one base..cog belt drive..
The Colt has a thumb nut on the side of the housing to set the depth..


http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkpar...Parts_Accessories&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_pgn=1
======


----------



## massey148 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi guys!!Thanks for posting.The bosch colt with offset base looks like a winner.Can you use an edge guide with the offset base?Yeah Bob i'm hearing you with the stolen tools.Sucks!!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi shane

It comes with a edge guide but I'm not sure why you would want to use it with the offset base so to say No, but with the standard base you can use it, one of the neat items that come in the kit is the splitter (underscribe plate), that's to say if you have every needed to joint two sheets without the seam showing that's real tricky but with the Colt is duck soup.. 

=== 



massey148 said:


> Hi guys!!Thanks for posting.The bosch colt with offset base looks like a winner.Can you use an edge guide with the offset base?Yeah Bob i'm hearing you with the stolen tools.Sucks!!!!!


----------



## massey148 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanx Bob. Think i'm gonna get one of those bad boys. Been getting good feedback on the colt also.


----------



## Chrono115 (Feb 9, 2018)

The Bosch PR20EVSNK has the angle base everyone seems to be looking for. $194


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Chrono; welcome! You might not have noticed the date on that last post? Feb. 25/*2010*.
It's always interesting to reread some of these old topics; so many folks have joined since then that it might as well be a new thread. 
The archives are jam packed with great stuff...enjoy!


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

Chrono, welcome!

7 years ago, quite a time back. P-C have stopped making their tilt bases, as have DW, the Colt is still going strong (having replaced the venerable 1608/1609 some time before that) and Makita are now selling the RT0700/RT0701 kits with a tilt base option as well. The other new piece of kit is the only plunge router on the market to have a tilting base - the Virutex FRE317:






Festool (almost inevitably) used to make a specific piece of kit for reglazing, the KF5 putty router is designed to work close into the corner with appropriate tooling and having excellent dust extraction it won't throw back hardened putty, sealants or slivers of glass into the operator's face because it has the appropriate extraction - something a tilt base trimmer doesn't have. Elu used to make a similar router, but B&D dropped that model when they took the firm over


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

On the putty removal issue, what's happened is that technology has changed the game.




I've used the multi-tool with the 'sealant removal knife' to cut and remove sealant on sealed units. Works like a hot damn. I'll never go back to any other tool/process!
Doesn't help with deepening the rebate problem though.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

for deepening, router plane...
Veritas® Router Plane - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

Waaay too slow and difficult to use on a casement or sash that's still in place in the building


----------

